# found a fun thing!! predict when labour will happen!!



## beckybumpbaby

this is quite a funny little quiz to take its only for fun and it predicts when your baby will be born, how much it will wiegh and how long your labour will be!! 

https://www.justmommies.com/quizzes/labor_prediction_quiz.php

here was my prediction!! be funny to see if any of them are acutally right lol xx

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long


----------



## Angelface

_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long._

Hope this is wrong, i want her nowwwwwwwwwww!!! xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

_Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 13 hours long. _


EARLY!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## natasja32

:rofl::rofl: Mine said the same except he will weigh 7.3 pounds,be born in the morning and my labour will be 4 hours long...:dohh:


----------



## Mammy_pants

mine said id be 2-3 weeks early and little one will weigh 6lbs 2 oz with labour lasting 12hours!!!! watch this space :)


----------



## MelanieSweets

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 13 hours long

:hissy::hissy: Thats scarey!!!


----------



## pippam116

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 2 hours long. , 

prob quite true except need to cut the labour down to under half hour lol


----------



## mummymadness

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.


----------



## Dragonfly

Mine looks about right apaart from the weight which I was told was heavier. But def the baby is tucked away and not interested in coming out. 


_I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long. _


----------



## hayley x

Haha this is wayy kool

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.

xxx


----------



## dippy dee

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the middle of the night. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long. 


Haha my poor little man if they mean my due date then aaaaggghhhhhhhh and if they mean my section date then he could be here next week haha i like this predictor, 8.5lb would be brilliant lets see if they are right as docs think he will be bigger xx


----------



## hayley x

lol just noticed....all these babies are predicted to be born in the morning!! thats what i want, then hope i can go home in the evening without having to stay over night 'one can hope' hahaha xx


----------



## QueenMummyToBe

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 15 hours long. 

:rofl: If baby comes early OH doesn't get any reception where he works.. fun times!!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 9.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long. 

Queen, yours is exactly the same as mine bar for the weight!!


----------



## passengerrach

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before your due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.

thats what mine said whoo i hope so except the 12 hour labour lol


----------



## lolly101

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long. 

!!!:happydance:


----------



## Panda_Ally

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 13 hours long. 

This is clearly wrong as I'm due today and no sign of my baby girl!! :(


----------



## pookies24feb09

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 15 hours long. 

I so hope this is true... This is would tie in nicely with dippy dee/Mystic Pregs predictions :rofl:


----------



## Laura--x

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.


----------



## mummy to be

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.

Argh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! noooooo i dont wanna go overdue lol


----------



## ribboninthesky

*I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long. *


----------



## Dahma

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long


----------



## aidensmommy88

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long. 






***It lies~! lol. Im already a day late, dangit =(


----------



## katycam

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long.


----------



## krissie1234uk

_Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 10 hours long._

Well its wrong already :(


----------



## LisaM

Just about the time you think you can't handle hearing one more "when is that baby going to pop?", your baby will decide to make it's appearance. We predict your baby will be born 3-7 days before its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.0 pounds and that your labor will be about 14 hours long. 

I hope this is true! a morning baby so i can go home in the evening and 14 hours doesn't sound _that_ bad .... :rofl: :headspin:


----------



## icculcaz

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.


im being induced next week and scarletts already 6lb 6oz..... lmao
[/FONT]


----------



## fernie3

ARGH mine says late and a twelve hour labour which is longer than both of my of my first two labours put together! i hope not lol

sophie


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

i thought id do this to see if it was right for kai i had him 2 weeks ago lol this is what it said

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 6 hours long. 

he was overdue by a week so that was right lol, i had him in the afternoon so that was wrong lol, oh how i wished hed weighed 7lb 2oz LOL he was 9lb 6oz!! and the labour was 4 hours (active labour ;) )


----------



## cybermum

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.5 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long.!

Not overdue again!!!


----------



## Mummy&bump

Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 14 hours long.

cud cope with i guess lol heres hoping jus aswell iv begun packin things in2 my hos bag eh!7 more weeks to go sounds soooo much better than 10 lol

xxx


----------



## Louise-B

_Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long._

Hope LO doesn't come 3 weeks early - I'll be in the middle of moving house!!!!


----------



## jms895

Oh my god

_*Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 6.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 13 hours long. *_


----------



## Monkeh

I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 12 hours long. 

8.3lbs? Not *too* bad I suppose, but I'm hoping for a nice little 6 1/2 - 7lb-er! :rofl:


----------



## March mummy

Wohoo something that says my baby will come early and be 7.2lb which is a nice size. LEts hope its true even if is an 11 hour labour.


----------



## Taurustot09

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the afternoon. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.2 pounds and that your labor will be about 4 hours long.


----------



## kaykay

Labor Prediction Quiz


Your labor prediction quiz results are below.....


this article continues below 
advertisement





I know you were hoping we weren't going to say this, but don't expect this baby to come early. Your baby is nice and comfy tucked away in your womb and has no interest in joining the rest of the world. We predict your baby will be born after its due date. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 13 hours long.

ahhh not looking forwrd to a big baby!!


----------



## Lisa-2323

My predictions is
Get your bags packed early just in case you need them. Make sure your partner has a phone available when he's away because this baby just might come early. We predict your baby will come 2-3 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the afternoon. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 8.3 pounds and that your labor will be about 7 hours long.


----------



## Lu28

You won't need to try any secret recipes to bring on labor. Have your emergency numbers ready. Don't wait until the last minute to get your nursery ready. We predict your baby will come 1-2 weeks early. Your baby will most likely be born in the morning. Justmommies predicts that your baby will weigh approximately 7.8 pounds and that your labor will be about 11 hours long. 

Really hope this is right, I'd be very happy!! :happydance:


----------



## dannydustcart

mine says late 11 hour labour ... gulp


----------

